

Mark Zuckerberg, the Warren Buffett of technology? - jimmytidey
http://blogs.reuters.com/felix-salmon/2014/03/26/mark-zuckerberg-the-warren-buffett-of-technology

======
bluedevil2k
Woah!! Way too premature to compare Zuckerberg and his singular 10 year old
successful company to Buffett, who's been above and beyond in successfully
running dozens of businesses for 50+ years. For the sports comparison, it'd be
like comparing Kevin Durant to Michael Jordan (or Neymar to Pele for the
European readers). Potential is there - yes. Too early to make a good
comparison - yes.

~~~
jtfrench
Warren Buffet runs an office with about 24 people, managing over $182B in
revenue, $480B+ in assets, and filing 900+ page tax return annually. That is
efficiency beyond anything I've seen anyone do, period.

Mark Z is certainly leveraging his position and wealth, but I wouldn't call
him a Buffet yet.

~~~
a8000
Wouldn't they use some external accounting firm to do the taxes?

------
jimmytidey
I don't necessarily think the comparison with Warren Bueffett is the most
interesting thing. More that Facebook is going to become a tech conglomerate
with many companies, rather than an engineering company like Google or
Microsoft or Amazon.

I think that lines up with a lot of things about the situation; not least that
I find it impossible to imagine "Facebook the website" dominant in, say, a
decade in the way it is now.

------
Yunk
Facebook's behavior reminds me more of AOL scooping up Time Warner to survive
the inevitable mainstream enlightenment and migration to the open web.

~~~
jtfrench
>>>"to survive the inevitable mainstream enlightenment"

Well said! It dawned on me yesterday that we are in the Middle Ages of
technologies. Hear me out — what I mean by this is we are in a point in human
civilization where a LOT of people use technology, the Internet, computers,
computer software...

...and MOST of those people have No.Clue.What.It.Is.

This to me sounds like when the Church dominated people's lives, making
everyone live by a book called "The Bible".....

....that only a few monks in their "lofty ivory towers" knew how to read, and
everyone else to get it from them.

They (the clergy) were the ones who had the power/privilege to disseminate and
translate "the word of God" for the rest, and most people had to
just....believe them.

....until the Englightenment

------
JimmaDaRustla
Warren Buffett has always preached valuing stocks and investing for the longer
term based on what the market capital SHOULD be worth.

If Zuckerberg bought this company because he wanted it to earn him money in
the long run because it is currently undervalued at 2B, then yes, I guess he
is.

Edit: This disappoints me because technology shouldn't be treated like a
commodity.

------
davidgerard
Betteridge.

